# Liga Privada �nico Serie Velvet Rat



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Looks like I'll be on the hunt for another Rare Liga. If anyone can pic me up couple I will definitely pay you back.

News: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat Slated for October Chicago Debut | halfwheel


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Thanks Justin that's just what I needed


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

A undercrown rat?????

I love the Dirty Rat and the Ratzilla but a lighter and sweeter rat?!?! Not sure about these.....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I'll try some, but then again, I've mutated into a Liga Whore...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Awesome another htf stick for me to hunt down.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Damn and right after the Monster release? Looks like I will be trading!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Anyone live close who would hook a brother up? :cowboyic9:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I reserved 10 bundles for myself.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Aren't there only 40 bundles total?


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Hope they taste as good as other Ligas. Can't wait till I can get my hands on some.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Aren't there only 40 bundles total?


This fact, and the fact that there are no reservations/pre orders, along with his living in NY tells me that his post was meant as a joke.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



ckay said:


> I reserved 10 bundles for myself.


 I'd love to explain that one to the Mrs. Yes dear, $1400 of cigars. It's my hobby!



> Given the extremely small release TESA will not be taking any orders, or pre-orders, over the phone and is even hinting at possibly limiting in-store sales at the event.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Mr Dude65 said:


> This fact, and the fact that there are no reservations/pre orders, along with his living in NY tells me that his post was meant as a joke.


I wanted to see a freak out from one of the Liga whores, haha.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



jphank said:


> I'll try some, but then again, I've mutated into a Liga Whore...


Aren't we all? Lol


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Oi..but I have to try it. Drew Estate Liga line of cigars is like the pokemon of the cigar industry. You just have to have them all.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Hey guys,
Let me start by saying that I also like LP, specially the FFPs.
But there are plenty of much better brands and cigars than The LPs.
La Aurora, Arturo Fuente, Davidoff, La Flor Dominicana, Etc.
In fact, Nicaragua has not been considered in the past as a premium cigar maker country. Other than Cuba, Dom. rep is the premium cigar maker by excellence.
Anyways, what im trying to say (and this post, like many others including my own about flying pigs) is clear evidence that there is a LP frenzy, in my opinion, created by limiting the offer on most LP cigars.
In fact, if you take as an example the Papas fritas, I read that steve saka commented that these are filled with the remains of other premium vitolas, actually not making them very high qulity to any cigar expert.
Ok, making it short, my conclusion is, although they are very good cigars, the only reason why we all go crazy about them is because they're limited, and Drew Estate knows it, eventhough they deny it (of course). Just the way I see it. Cheers


meatcake said:


> Oi..but I have to try it. Drew Estate Liga line of cigars is like the pokemon of the cigar industry. You just have to have them all.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Archun said:


> In fact, if you take as an example the Papas fritas, I read that steve saka commented that these are filled with the remains of other premium vitolas, actually not making them very high qulity to any cigar expert.


What? It's the same materials they use for Liga Privada, just of smaller clippings.

I'd say the quality of the construction is, well...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Archun said:


> ...the only reason why we all go crazy about them is because they're limited...


I'm living proof that it's not _just _the rarity of the cigars that makes them desirable. As a relative noob, I bought my first No 9 fiver because I like oscuros and I thought the label was the classiest thing I'd ever seen, so it was worth a try. One puff and I was in _love_. I've yet to find another cigar that comes close to pleasing my palate in the same way. I didn't know LPs were limited until much later on when I went looking to try some of their other sticks. So their limited availability ain't the only reason.

Bottom line is that LP makes darn good cigars. Frankly, if they were cheaper and more widely available, I'd be even _more _crazy about them, because I could afford to smoke more of them more often!

Whether other brands are "better" is subjective, but I don't know another brand that makes cigars I like as much as the Dirty Rat or No.9, and certainly don't know of any other brands that have as close a connection and as much of a presence within the cigar community of ours as Steve Saka and Jonathan Drew do.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I've got terrible taste and have wasted thousands of dollars if Nicaragua provides crappy tobacco...


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Almost all of my favorite domestically available cigars are Nicaraguan's, I must have horrible taste. There is not a single cigar in any of the lines you mentioned that I like more than a FFP or t-52. I will admit to having not tried any Davidoffs. The only other maker's cigars I like as much are Padron's.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

LOL! I love how you all twisted what I said "crappy tobacco" "Bad construction"
Never said that, and started by saying that I love the FFPs
Anyways... We all have different points of view! Cheers


mpls said:


> I've got terrible taste and have wasted thousands of dollars if Nicaragua provides crappy tobacco...


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

And here I am still wanting a ratzilla lol oh well.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Before there is a pile on, let's agree to disagree.

The cigar business is about who catches fire. In 2010 it was Tatuaje and Viaje, last year and this shifted more and more to LP. I remember buying LP 9 and T52 boxes for $190 and whenever I wanted. Boxes of Rats and No 9 and T52 pigs whenever I wanted and for $130.

Liga are my favorite label as I like what JD stands for. Bottom line, there will always be something better/hotter down the road.

I mean the Mummy was just released and the board was dead quiet about it. Last year there were new threads left and right, and ISO galore!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Archun said:


> LOL! I love how you all twisted what I said "crappy tobacco" "Bad construction"
> Never said that, and started by saying that I love the FFPs
> Anyways... We all have different points of view! Cheers


I'm just sarcastic as hell and it doesn't always come off as a joke in writing. :thumb: 80% of my smokes are probably Nicaraguan, but I have way more tats and Illusione than liga's...


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I have a 100ct humidor with nearly 80 cigars in it. 45% FFPs...:flame:
Cheers!:smokin:


mpls said:


> I'm just sarcastic as hell and it doesn't always come off as a joke in writing. :thumb: 80% of my smokes are probably Nicaraguan, but I have way more tats and Illusione than liga's...


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Hannibal said:


> A undercrown rat?????
> 
> I love the Dirty Rat and the Ratzilla but a lighter and sweeter rat?!?! Not sure about these.....


Sounds tasty to me...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



ckay said:


> Before there is a pile on, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> The cigar business is about who catches fire. In 2010 it was Tatuaje and Viaje, last year and this shifted more and more to LP. I remember buying LP 9 and T52 boxes for $190 and whenever I wanted. Boxes of Rats and No 9 and T52 pigs whenever I wanted and for $130.
> 
> ...


So many posts I could reply to... Chris... I honestly think part of that is just a boom in the industry the past 2-3 years. Myself along with an army of others are new to the hobby & think many of us have helped move and push product. Granted I wasn't around prior so I don't know but it seems to me that a growth or newcomers is a large reason behind this. Perhaps another factor is that more and more cigar smokers are using the internet.... or it could just simply be the fact that they were new and people weren't really all that aware of them... I honestly think, from the newcomers I continue to see and have seen the past 2 years I've been smoking than much can be attributed to new smokers though...

JUSTIN!! I would love head to down there and pick up some but I have Saturday off, not Friday. Not to mention I'm broker than a rat inside a snakes belly. having bought this Murano, new tires, etc even has me needing some boxes of everyday smokes atm. :laugh: and we're entering the slow season so my paycheck today was half what I had been taking home. Not to even mention if turnout is big I won't be surprised to see them limit it to 2 sticks per. I'd hate to make the 6+ hour drive there only to make another 6+ hour drive home for a couple smokes. That would cost approx $1oo a stick after gas. If i knew I could get a bundle I'd probably see what I could do.... anyway, fat chance I'm able to but if I can get someone to hook it up one is definitely yours. I do have a few people in Chi I might be able to get a couple from depending. even so I fear it's about a .05% chance....


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I just see these waves that come and go on the few forums I am on, and the common theme was Farkas is the man, to Farkas sucks in a matter of months. From people yelling about how Pete doesn't release enough Monsters to I'm not chasing them this year. To I can't find enough Ligas, and then who knows where we go from here. I joined here only a few months before you so maybe we got in during the midst of the boom and I'm just thinking it is the norm?


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I think Pete has done a lot to increase the monster production. It is just the dress boxes which are hard to find. As for Liga, I will always drive the extra mile to find them!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Hehe!
Changed the course of the thread, turned it into a debate!!!
:boohoo:
You guys RULE! Cheers


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I did not mean any disrespect, I was just being sarcastic, sometimes that doesn't come through well online. I really like Ligas and alot of other brands as well. Part of the draw to the Ligas is a bit of the chase, but mostly I just like them as much/better than any other smoke I have had. (again, domestically available) Even with Tatuaje and Viaje, 2 more of my favorite brands, there are a few in there line that I am not in love with. Everything I have ever had Liga Privada I would go out of my way to buy again. Another reason I am always looking forward to trying something new of their's.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Seeing that I'm just a few stops away on the Green Line I'll be going straight after work. I can't wait! I hope to see some Puff brothers there. I'll be wearing my Joya de Nicaragua shirt.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Well my daughter is being born this day so I highly doubt I will have time to drive from pittsburgh to chicago to pick some up, haha. Good luck everyone who is going I hope you guys get a few. If you want to get rid of any let me know.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



justbrew77 said:


> Well my daughter is being born this day so I highly doubt I will have time to drive from pittsburgh to chicago to pick some up, haha. Good luck everyone who is going I hope you guys get a few. If you want to get rid of any let me know.


Congratulations!!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



justbrew77 said:


> Well my daughter is being born this day so I highly doubt I will have time to drive from pittsburgh to chicago to pick some up, haha. Good luck everyone who is going I hope you guys get a few. If you want to get rid of any let me know.


Congratulations, Justin. But look at it this way, these would be great cigars to hand out to your family and friends........:biggrin:


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



capttrips said:


> Congratulations!!


thanks brother, its a very exciting time. I've been stocking up because I know I'm going to be MIA for a while and it's always good to have some a few months of rest on them.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



D307P said:


> Congratulations, Justin. But look at it this way, these would be great cigars to hand out to your family and friends........:biggrin:


Haha, hold on honey don't have her yet I have to drive to Chicago to pick up some cigars to hand out................:lol:


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

US Air has direct flights from PIT to ORD daily.....lane: "Ah, honey, I'll be right back, gonna to step out for a smoke"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



D307P said:


> Congratulations, Justin. But look at it this way, these would be great cigars to hand out to your family and friends........:biggrin:


Yeah, 'cause _that's _what Justin would do with some Velvet Rats!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



D307P said:


> US Air has direct flights from PIT to ORD daily.....lane: "Ah, honey, I'll be right back, gonna to step out for a smoke"


I have a direct as well from my little regional airport. I could make it a day trip for the low, low price of $981!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

You know you're a Liga whore when that seems reasonable...


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



mrj205 said:


> I have a direct as well from my little regional airport. I could make it a day trip for the low, low price of $981!


IF you get a bundle of 12 thats ONLY $96 a stick :lol:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



justbrew77 said:


> IF you get a bundle of 12 thats ONLY $96 a stick :lol:


That settles it. I'm doing it. ound:

Don't judge me Derek.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

But one day you could tell the grandkids "back in my day I had to pay $981 to fly to Chicago to get a new Liga release"


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, 'cause _that's _what Justin would do with some Velvet Rats!


Should I be offended? haha. Hell no because you are right, they would be all MINE!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



mrj205 said:


> That settles it. I'm doing it. ound:
> 
> Don't judge me Derek.


Judge you? I'd be _rooting _for you!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



justbrew77 said:


> Should I be offended? haha. Hell no because you are right, they would be all MINE!


:smoke:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

you are all Liga whores!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Judge you? I'd be _rooting _for you!!!


In that case, I'll swing back through Washington and drop off a bundle to you...then fly through Pittsburgh to celebrate the birth of Justin's child...then go home and explain where I've been for the past 16 hours. ROFL.



loulax07 said:


> you are all Liga whores!


Takes one to know one.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



loulax07 said:


> you are all Liga whores!


he says, with his "just smoked" as an FFP... :smoke2:


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

My local B&M sells Undercrowns and MUWAT and other Drew Estates. I asked him if they were ever going to get in any No. 9 or T-52s. He said that DE has stipulations to order them like must have a cigar lounge on property, do so much business (all of which they have). He said closet store to walk in and buy them to us is a 3 hour drive to Big Humidor in Rehoboth Beach, Deleware. :car: Tempting.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



D307P said:


> My local B&M sells Undercrowns and MUWAT and other Drew Estates. I asked him if they were ever going to get in any No. 9 or T-52s. He said that DE has stipulations to order them like must have a cigar lounge on property, do so much business (all of which they have). He said closet store to walk in and buy them to us is a 3 hour drive to Big Humidor in Rehoboth Beach, Deleware. :car: Tempting.


Cigars Int has boxes of 9s for like $260... Superior cigars has boxes of 9s and T52s for like $295..... and Big Humidor has boxes of Lancero 9s that come with a FFP and a Dirty Rat, cant remember the price on that one.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



HIM said:


> Cigars Int has boxes of 9s for like $260... Superior cigars has boxes of 9s and T52s for like $295..... and Big Humidor has boxes of Lancero 9s that come with a FFP and a Dirty Rat, cant remember the price on that one.


Yes. Big Humidor has 9s for $267 and 52s for $290. I just wanted to get a few to try first. Pretty expensive box if I don't like them, although almost everyone raves about them.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



justbrew77 said:


> Well my daughter is being born this day so I highly doubt I will have time to drive from pittsburgh to chicago to pick some up, haha. Good luck everyone who is going I hope you guys get a few. If you want to get rid of any let me know.


Congratulations, Justin! I've got my second due next month.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



HIM said:


> ..... and Big Humidor has boxes of *Lancero 9s* that come with a FFP and a Dirty Rat


...wait.... what? If that ever happens... sign me up!!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...wait.... what? If that ever happens... sign me up!!!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

The thread quoted and linked in the article to when Steve Saka first talked about them was the thread I started. I feel special


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...wait.... what? If that ever happens... sign me up!!!





hawesg said:


> I was thinking the same thing


They have 9s and T52s and both offerings come with a Dirty Rat and a Pig. Theyre in stock, Im looking at the site now. Just use the drop box in the top right corner to look em up. Id post the link but I dont have enough posts to do so.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



HIM said:


> They have 9s and T52s and both offerings come with a Dirty Rat and a Pig. Theyre in stock, Im looking at the site now. Just use the drop box in the top right corner to look em up. Id post the link but I dont have enough posts to do so.


They were talking about #9 lancero's...just dreaming over a typo.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



mpls said:


> They were talking about #9 lancero's...just dreaming over a typo.


That we were


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*



mpls said:


> They were talking about #9 lancero's...just *drooling *over a typo.


Fixed.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

I see... Not sure why I wrote that instead of belicoso's. Excuse me, I'm out of it lol


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Speaking of Liga Privada in general, I believe that I was one of the original Liga Whore's, I'm guessing from 2008? At the time, some chastised me including friends with comments such as: "I'd never smoke anything from Drew Estates". Today, everyone is tripping over themselves to buy them. Oh how opinions have changed.


----------



## mikewiedemann (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Liga Privada Único Serie Velvet Rat*

Was at the Drew Estate event at Tesa last night, got lucky enough to try the Velvet Rat and take a bundle home. I don't think I will be sharing these...keeping them to myself...great cigar, great night and great people...signed up some new CRA members...made some money and got cigars for Cigars for Warriors...and I was lucky enough to win a bunch of Drew Estate/Acid swag including a sweet ring..plus JD poured me a glass of Maker's Mark...GOOD TIMES


----------

